# [LVM] Perte de mes montages LVM (résolu)

## zerros

Bonjour,

J'ai mis à jour mon système, et donc LVM a été mis à jour par LVM2 (avec mise à jour du kernel en 3.3.0). Après reboot, mon home n'est plus monté (heuresement car si j'avais mis une partition système sur LVM, j'aurai été encore plus em**).

Donc je me connecte en root et je vérifie si le module dm-mod est bien monté. Tout est OK.

Je vérifie mon /dev/vgdata (qui est mon volume group), et il n'existe pas !

Le pvs est bon:

```
root@xxx [ ~ ] :: pvdisplay 

  --- Physical volume ---

  PV Name               /dev/sdb4

  VG Name               vgdata

  PV Size               19,02 GiB / not usable 1,24 MiB

  Allocatable           yes (but full)

  PE Size               4,00 MiB

  Total PE              4869

  Free PE               0

  Allocated PE          4869

  PV UUID               cKG0bO-0MKR-lhYJ-LiyG-yDUR-gKgx-zt3dpy

   

  --- Physical volume ---

  PV Name               /dev/sdb6

  VG Name               vgdata

  PV Size               68,05 GiB / not usable 4,34 MiB

  Allocatable           yes 

  PE Size               4,00 MiB

  Total PE              17419

  Free PE               4869

  Allocated PE          12550

  PV UUID               WNwisD-BB2o-LDEq-i1XK-BoSX-hH67-ndVRp3
```

Le lvdisplay aussi:

```
root@xxx [ ~ ] :: lvdisplay 

  --- Logical volume ---

  LV Path                /dev/vgdata/lvhome

  LV Name                lvhome

  VG Name                vgdata

  LV UUID                fWyoTd-oPXW-8vdT-E7NL-3t3V-dsNO-s5QRQM

  LV Write Access        read/write

  LV Creation host, time , 

  LV Status              available

  # open                 0

  LV Size                68,04 GiB

  Current LE             17419

  Segments               2

  Allocation             inherit

  Read ahead sectors     auto

  - currently set to     256

  Block device           253:0
```

Je ne comprends pas ce qui cloche. Une idée ?

----------

## guilc

Moi je sais : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=409921

Downgrade LVM en 2.02.93-r1 pour le moment, c'est le fix le plus rapide.

----------

## zerros

arffff. j'aurai pu chercher longtemps. Je n'ai pas cette automatisme d'aller vérifier le bug tracker !!

Merci. Downgrade en cours  :Smile: 

----------

